# Where can I get decent Obedience jumps for a reasonable price?



## Kay (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm going to start training for CDX soon, and I'm going to need the jumps to do so! This is my first time doing competitive obedience, so since I'm new at this I don't have any!

My husband is too lazy to weld them himself, so I was wondering if anybody knew and good places to get them? I'd prefer Canadian sites if possible, since we live in Canada.

Thanks!

Also, sorry if this is the wrong board for this topic.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Welding? Most home jumps are very portable and are made out of PVC - no welding anywhere. You can either make your own, check to see if anyone in your area makes some, or you can always get them from J&J.


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=3&ved=0CCMQFjAC&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.pawsitivecaninetraining.com%2Fdocs%2FDIY%2520Agility%2520Jumps.pdf&rct=j&q=diy%20agility%20jumps&ei=n15-TcXgEOG70QHrucHbAw&usg=AFQjCNGXPJI9iKnoegvzkRzjYj6NQq_TfQ

There are many plans online, this is one I just googled.


----------



## gsdheeler (Apr 12, 2010)

www.MAX200.com


----------



## JOSHUA SAMPSON (Feb 21, 2010)

I was going to recommend a trip to home depot or lowes for PVC, PVC cutters, glue, and make sure you have a measuring tape.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Yupp, Lowes, make them out of PVC tubing.


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

I bought mine off Craigslist but they are made of PVC tubing. I got a great deal on them.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Instant Agility is a great source for DIY plans. Here is their bar jump:
Instant Agility Bar Jump or Hurdle


----------



## Guardyan (Aug 29, 2005)

We built our jumps according to the section in the AKC Obedience regs called "suggested construction of jumps". Here is a link to the regs ( http://www.akc.org/rules/ ). 

The only caveat I would share is don't build your broad jump out of wood! We originally built both jumps out of wood. The high jump is still functional after many years of use, but the broad jump quickly became warped. 

The solution we came up with was to use vinyl garage trim to construct a broad jump. It looks just like wood, but doesn't warp in damp conditions. The real bonus is that it never needs repainting!


----------



## clueless (Mar 24, 2011)

You can also find plans for jumps of all kinds in the Agility books by Jane Simmons Moake. Those are what I used for the broad jump for mine and I used PVC for everything else. Gotta thank PVC manufacturers for that. They are portable if you want to train in other places against distractions. Just a jump or two for variety and heeling practice.


----------

